# Yet another huge Steam sale!



## injected11 (Dec 20, 2010)

alright it's that time of year again. the big sale is starting up

here's a few of the games on sale right now... will update as more get discounted...

super meat boy 3.75$
bad company 2 for 10.19$ (price varies by region)
amnesia for 10$
deus ex pack for 3$
prince of persia forgotten sands for 5$

thq complete pack for 50$
square enix/eidos pack for 75$
valve complete pack for 25$
2k pack for 80$

since the steam website usually gets hammered during this sale, another decent site to browse through all the deals is

http://www.steamgamesales.com/[/p]




Source

They still haven't posted an official announcement, but the prices are already live. I'm kinda raging about having pre-ordered Super Meat Boy for $10, then this sale offering it for 1/3rd of that even. $25 for the complete Valve pack is insane, and I'd be all over that if I didn't already own most of it. Will be picking up Half Life 1 though. Been waiting for that to go on sale again since the summer. Now that I've read that there are daily deals though, I have a feeling I just overpaid for it...

A LIST OF THE FIRST 100 GAMES WITH THE BIGGEST DISCOUNTS CAN BE FOUND BY SCROLLING TO THE BOTTOM OF THE STEAM HOMEPAGE, FINDING THE SECTION THAT READS "NEW RELEASES / TOP SELLERS / COMING SOON / SPECIALS" AND CLICKING ON THE "SPECIALS" TAB. It's a damn long list.  Some discounts are sale wide, while others are 'daily deals' and will be gone by the next day. The sale lasts until January 2nd. Go NUTS!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *super meat boy 3.75$*


And I just spent $15 on super meat Boy 2 days ago.
FFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 20, 2010)

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

"super meat boy 3.75$!"




I would purchase this if my freaking pre-paid credit card would work!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 20, 2010)

how long do the sales last?


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh kickass! I played the SMB demo on XBLA and was waiting to purchase it. Pfft, i'm working towards it as we speak (and steam is SLOOOOOOOOOW in loading.)

I both love and loath huge steam sales. (such good deals... and bye-bye to expendable income!)


----------



## Fat D (Dec 20, 2010)

Dangit, and I just got myself €20 for Steam holiday sales,a fter a friend convinced me that I should not play it safe by getting €25. Now I miss out on all Half-life titles plus Left 4 Dead 1 and 2 for €10 more.
Anyway, every smaller Valve pack is 50% off, and I spent some of my money on CS complete. Is Poker Night at the Inventory any good?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> how long do the sales last?


Until January 2nd.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 20, 2010)

Steam is down now guise.
HGEHAHGUGH STEAM SALE?!?! GAEMZ! crash.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Dec 20, 2010)

I think the steam servers are reaching critical mass.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 20, 2010)

w00t! Unreal pack is on sale for $15(usd)!! FINALLY! I've been waiting for this to drop down for a bit.

Got that, SMB, Serious Sam 2nd (finally) and (on a whim) Judge Dredd (it's only $1.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Kickass. (and the steam site is working, on and off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jolan (Dec 20, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6951/
Best offer I've seen so far.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 20, 2010)

Bought the Deus Ex Pack, the Oddbox Pack (even if I already had Abe's Oddysee and Exodus, sigh) and Super Meat Boy


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2010)

$25 for Valve complete pack?

I already own L4D, L4D2, Garry's Mod, TF2, CS:S, and HL2: Deathmatch, but it's still worth it.

EDIT: I'll probably actually just buy Portal, HL2 and the episodes, and maybe HL: Source.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just bought Super Meat Boy! Awesome game!


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 20, 2010)

Ended up buying Half Life 1 (Partly to complete my storyline, partly for that naruto mod)
F.E.A.R pack, something tells me I'm going to regret that. (F.E.A.R 1 alone is 16gb wtf)

Not looking forward to spending even more tomorrow ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2010)

Heard about the valve back being $24.99 for like 15 minutes (86% discounted) but by the time some people went to check-out it was bumped back up to $49.99.  Oh the time of the year to pick up our wallets and legally buy the games we've pirated in the past year XD

Edit: Also, this should be helpful for those having trouble browsing the steam-site due to traffic: http://www.steamgamesales.com/?sort=title&order=desc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2010)

Ugh, fuck, I didn't get my paycheck today. So I can't buy anything. FUCK.

Anyone wanna get my HL2 and the episodes at least?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ugh, fuck, I didn't get my paycheck today. So I can't buy anything. FUCK.
> 
> Anyone wanna get my HL2 and the episodes at least?


I've got a feeling that the Half Life games are gonna end up being one of the daily deals, and thus even cheaper. It wouldn't hurt to wait a few days and see.


----------



## Orc (Dec 20, 2010)

Get Super Meat Boy and VVVVVV for $19.98 hours before sale. Spend last $20.00 on Steam Wallet.
Super Meat Boy and VVVVVV now for ~$7.
FML.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/42850/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/42980/

Buy these, now.


----------



## rofflwaffls (Dec 21, 2010)

Buying Super Meat Boy. Also gonna wait for other games in the coming days.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this sale, I was saying in another topic how I was waiting to buy the whole Guild Wars set for an Xmas Special ... I WAS BLESSED

Ordering tomorrow ^^


----------



## injected11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Get Super Meat Boy and VVVVVV for $19.98 hours before sale. Spend last $20.00 on Steam Wallet.
> Super Meat Boy and VVVVVV now for ~$7.
> FML.


That's why I don't buy anything on Steam unless it's on sale. Nearly every game I've wanted has been severely discounted on Steam at some point. Patience pays.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Bought SMB


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 21, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought SMB on sale... when it was $10 the week before it came out. Now it's less than $4. Oh Steam, how I love and hate you.

Just bought the Deus Ex pack. There's some other stuff on there I might be interested in, but I'm trying to cut back a bit on the Steam purchases. There also might be some great stuff in the next few days, so I don't wanna go too nuts now.


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## injected11 (Dec 21, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pre-ordered SMB too, and felt like raging when I saw this price.

TO EVERYONE THAT BOUGHT SUPER MEAT BOY: Add me on Steam (same username, injected11) so I can try to crush your times on the leaderboards!


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

>


Sucks to be you|Australian atm then :3


----------



## donelwero (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone help me buy  Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition. Ill pay to you throught paypal so you can gift it to me. I cant buy it cause of that stupid region locking, but it can be gifted.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 21, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me buy  Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition. Ill pay to you throught paypal so you can gift it to me. I cant buy it cause of that stupid region locking, but it can be gifted.


I'm fairly certain Steam blocks gifts if the game is not available in your region.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, and by the way:


			
				@SuperMeatBoy said:
			
		

> i can understand you being upset we werent made aware of this sale till a few days ago dont worry you will be getting tons of free shit soon


From twitter.
Bad grammar is bad :/


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 21, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> TO EVERYONE THAT BOUGHT SUPER MEAT BOY: Add me on Steam (same username, injected11) so I can try to crush your times on the leaderboards!
> 
> Added you :3
> 
> ...



Does that apply to everyone or just people who bought it before the sale?


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The free stuff's for everyone, I think :/


----------



## Dangy (Dec 21, 2010)

Oddbox Pack, yes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 21, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

>




How is something digital not available if u have internet?


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because games in both those packs have special censoring for au


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Censored CS is hilarious


----------



## injected11 (Dec 21, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they are referring to "The Internets" (a collection of the best old and user created levels) and the level-creator. It's all supposed to be coming in January, for free, to anyone who has earned 20 bandages in-game.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 21, 2010)

So many great deals, not enough time to use all my spent money...


----------



## Dangy (Dec 21, 2010)

Also, could my PC run TF2?


----------



## lolzed (Dec 21, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> Also, could my PC run TF2?


http://cyri.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/


----------



## Dangy (Dec 21, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never knew there was such a thing. Thank you so much


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Dec 21, 2010)

Got myself Super Meat Boy and the Oddbox, I'm glad I waited and didn't buy SMB full price.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 21, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> So many great deals, not enough time to use all my spent money...



Heck I have quiet a few games I have yet to even download, since I been buying games on sale since thanksgiving


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2010)

.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 21, 2010)

Holy shit, quite a few things I want, like strategy games, and shit; BUT I AM SO POOR. If people want some lovin', I'll be on the corner....


----------



## donelwero (Dec 21, 2010)

I just asked, it is possible to get a gifted game and play it even if its region locked for your country.

So now I only need to find someone willing to help.


----------



## shizdan (Dec 21, 2010)

just remember to not buy anything until jan 2 cause thats when the sale ends and by the everything you prolly have wanted will be on a daily deal!


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 21, 2010)

These deals are motivating pirates to buy...


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 21, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> These deals are motivating pirates to buy...



+1 that, i bought a few games i liked since they were on sale


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

>




Must be a way to fool Steam into thinking your not in Australia... Google it abit

I had a European Steam installed and when I went back I had no issues with the Valve games ;/


----------



## geminisama (Dec 21, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He could try using an American/Canadian proxy? Not sure if it would work though.


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 21, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tha'ts weird, i'm in New Zealand and The Valve pack is available.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

So many deals but no more money to spend on games.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2010)

It's funny, really. I use steam to A. Buy cheap games when major sales happen, or B. Buy cheap packs (quake/unreal/deus ex) so i can stop buying the fucking cds over and over again (3 copies of Quake 2 are running around my folks place, at least 2 copies of Q3, a couple of DeusEx1... they need to combine forces with Blizzard so i can get Diablo 2 from their cloud. i have probably 3 or 4 copies of that lost in time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Now any time someone mentions Deus Ex, no matter which computer i have, i can install Deus Ex. Same for Quakes and Unreals. 

And now i'm waiting on a mad sale for the Doom pack *drool* that's pretty much all the collections i'm looking to finalize.

(i have many MANY games purchased from sales, that are not installed. Hell i have a "to install" category setup and filled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm kind of a hoarder of digital properties. I call rights to that show!)


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, even I've bought games.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 21, 2010)

If only I wasn't broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really wanna get Prince of Persia..


----------



## floydo (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone who is having issues with being blocked by your country try Hotspot Sheild. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## mameks (Dec 21, 2010)

BEST DEAL EVAR!!!!
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/1529/
I'm kidding, it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BEST DEAL EVAR!!!!
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/1529/
> I'm kidding, it's fucking ridiculous.


At first I was wondering why...But then I looked at it, now I see it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 21, 2010)

Are they going to fix that?

Or wait for someone stupid not to notice.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BEST DEAL EVAR!!!!
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/1529/
> I'm kidding, it's fucking ridiculous.


Thats insanely sad when you add them up WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## geminisama (Dec 21, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> BEST DEAL EVAR!!!!
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/1529/
> I'm kidding, it's fucking ridiculous.






NO, THAT'S A GREAT DEAL!!


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like it forgot to take the 50% cut, put up a support ticket if you care.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Looks like it forgot to take the 50% cut, put up a support ticket if you care.


Even when they fix it, the deal isn't all that great, and will likely become cheaper during one of the daily deals. I picked up the complete pack awhile back when they were offering it for $12.50, and Steam prices have a tendency to just go lower.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 21, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offtopic: Can I get your account? Our CoH group is depressingly small.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 21, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Can I get your account? Our CoH group is depressingly small.


Same username as here, injected11. I don't play CoH much, but maybe I'll practice up a bit and take a whack at yas soon.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll add it next time I hop on. We're not pro at all, we still get our asses kicked on easy AI with the Eastern Front mod. >_>


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 21, 2010)

Well there goes another $5 for the Witcher. Think I'll try to hold back to one game per day, hopefully at or around $5.


----------



## Jax (Dec 21, 2010)

Aww... I really wanted the Witcher and I've got 0 euros on my account...


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 21, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Well there goes another $5 for the Witcher. Think I'll try to hold back to one game per day, hopefully at or around $5.



+1 to that I'm thinking the same *exact* thing


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 21, 2010)

Just bought the DX pack

I have DX GOTY original on CD but its always handy to have it on Steam aswel for such a low price


----------



## itchigo (Dec 22, 2010)

i bought Battlefield Bad Company 2 for $7


----------



## mameks (Dec 22, 2010)

In case you didn't know:
If you bought The Humble Indie Bundle #2, you can get the Bundle #1 for free, and it includes a new game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything in #1 is now redeemable in Steam, except for the new game.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> In case you didn't know:
> If you bought The Humble Indie Bundle #2, you can get the Bundle #1 for free, and it includes a new game
> 
> 
> ...


I got an email from them earlier and redeemed it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> In case you didn't know:
> If you bought The Humble Indie Bundle #2, you can get the Bundle #1 for free, and it includes a new game
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have World of Goo, now!


----------



## Jax (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone wanna buy The Witcher for me? I'll be your best friend forever and ever!


----------



## Seyiji (Dec 22, 2010)

To those that bought Oddboxx enjoy your buggy shit ports of Munch and Strangers Wrath


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 22, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here! Yay!


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 22, 2010)

Stuff today is... kinda meh, IMO. Once again there are great prices but I'm not very excited about any of the games.

EDIT: I'd be all over Recettear if I hadn't bought it when it came out.


----------



## Salax (Dec 23, 2010)

Bought Spore, since it was only $7.50.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 23, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Recettear


You could've nabbed Recettear (+4 other games) in the pre-holiday sale for $5.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2010)

Hoofa. These Steam sales put a lightening on my wallet. Also, just picked up the Humble Bundle and did the Steam activation on those.

It's an addiction i tell ya! (Just gonna buy one more $2 game... just one more...)

Well, 4 more hours and the next shift of sales go up.

Stupid sales. *grumble*


----------



## Wintrale (Dec 23, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> I'd be all over Recettear if I hadn't bought it when it came out.



Same here. I'd even get that Heavy Hitters Indie pack, if half of it hadn't been in the Humble Indie Bundle...


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 23, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hoofa. These Steam sales put a lightening on my wallet. Also, just picked up the Humble Bundle and did the Steam activation on those.
> 
> It's an addiction i tell ya! (Just gonna buy one more $2 game... just one more...)
> 
> ...


This. Exactly this. I have to keep myself from buying too much lol..


----------



## injected11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Half price borderlands DLC! Had my fingers crossed for this for awhile. Grabbin' Claptrap Revolution to finish out my set, and probably picking up Devil May Cry 4 too.

Glad I acted quickly. DMC4's sale price doubled ($10) after I bought it, and people are raging about putting it in their cart, then dicking around and missing out on the awesome price of $5.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 24, 2010)

Ill give someone HumbleBundle 1 and 2 and Portal for TF2


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 25, 2010)

Alright, Torchlight, the time has come.

EDIT: Oh hey, 600 posts.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

I want the Indie Fright Pack soo bad but im broke......only $5


----------



## geminisama (Dec 25, 2010)

I got $50, suggest me some games. I already nabbed CS:S, as it was $5.

I occasionally like shooters, but mainly play games like Civ, rts, and rpgs.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright, I caved and bought Dragon Age. I need to stop spending money


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Batman only $8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MW2 for 20 is a good deal too


----------



## lolzed (Dec 26, 2010)

Do the game sales change everyday?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes til 2nd jan


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> MW2 for 20 is a good deal too



It's still a shitty deal for a year-old game, compared to what other games you can get. Might as well spend the $10-$20 on CS:S or 
TF2.

EDIT: For the record, Mass Effect 2 is $20 normally on Steam and it's not even a year old yet. If you wanted a comparison.

Activision though it was a "deal" to sell CoD4 for half off on Steam. It was $15 with the discount. $30 normally for a 3 year-old game that's not even that good is just fucking stupid.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn im broke on the worst possible day


TF2 only $5


----------

